# Online Poker!!!



## assko (21. Juli 2010)

Suche ein !!!KOSTENLOSES!!!
Online Poker spiel wo es keine möglichkeit gibt echtes Geld ein
zu bezahlen. 
Kennt jemand ein gutes?


----------



## guido13 (21. Juli 2010)

Bin jetzt zwar nicht ganz sicher aber, aber PokerTH dürfte so eines sein. Schau´s Dir doch mal an. Ist leider schon ziemlich lange her als ich das gespielt habe.

MfG Guido!


----------



## polarwolf (21. Juli 2010)

fulltiltpoker.com

oder 

pokerstars.com

Kostenlos ist Onlinepoker, bei dem du um echt-geld spielst, nie. Du zahlst zwar keine direkten Gebühren, aber den sogenannten "Rake", d.h. die Site behält einen kleinen Teil des Pots für sich ein (5% - max $3/€3). Das hört sich nach wenig an, aber wenn du lange und viel spielst, kommt da schon einiges zusammen, was du abrippst. Falls du noch mehr wissen willst pm an mich.


----------



## dome793 (21. Juli 2010)

Gehe auf google und gib da "online poker kostenlos" ein da wirst du genug finden


----------



## assko (21. Juli 2010)

dome793 
auf so dumme kommentare kann man verzichten.
Habe das gemacht aber da ich auf so was wie Pokerstars gestoßen bin und
sowas nicht will wo die möglichkeit besteht geld einzuzahlen habe ich nix anderes gefunden und
hab deshalb hier gefragt.

Obwohl mir Pokerstars ansich gut gefällt aber alle Daten angeben NEVER.


----------

